# Outlaw vs silverback



## DorchesterBogging (May 20, 2013)

So I was wondering which tire would be bet for going through mud,
Outlaw or silverback. I've heard the backs dig and the laws pull and paddle. Need some feedback.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Do a search for it. There's a lot of info on these.


----------



## DorchesterBogging (May 20, 2013)

How do your silverbacks do in thick mud and also in water.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I like mine. They do good for how we ride. They clean out good in the mud and they do all right in the water. they don't float like the outlaws. Cause my brother in law water wheelies easier than I do but you can still do them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Look at the top of this page........... There's only a few threads that have this specific topic that are 100's of pages long.


----------

